#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D, Λάρισα 24-30 Απριλίου & Ηράκλειο 5-9 Μαΐου

## mktopo

*Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D (Α06, Διάρκειας 20 ωρών)*
*Λάρισα, 24-30 Απριλίου & Ηράκλειο, 5-9 Μαϊου
*
Βασικός σκοπός αυτού του πρακτικού σεμιναρίου είναι η εκμάθηση των κύριων λειτουργιών του AutoCAD Civil 3D ώστε οι χρήστες του να είναι σε θέση να χρησιμοποιούν όλα εκείνα τα αναλυτικά εργαλεία του προγράμματος που διευκολύνουν τη σχεδίαση και παρακολούθηση ενός έργου υποδομής.


Μετά την επιτυχή παρακολούθηση του σεμιναρίου, οι καταρτιζόμενοι θα είναι ικανοί να δημιουργούν, να επεξεργάζονται, να τροποποιούν και να αναλύουν τα αντικείμενα του AutoCAD Civil 3D για τη διαχείριση: 
·Σημείων
·D.T.M.
·Χωματουργικών εργασιών
·Στοιχείων οδοποιίας
·Δικτύων αγωγών. 
Επίσης, θα έχουν αποκτήσει βασικές γνώσεις για να σχεδιάζουν τυπικές τομές και τρισδιάστατα μοντέλα οδοποιίας αλλά και για να εισάγουν ή/και να εξάγουν στοιχεία από το πρόγραμμα για το πεδίο ή για άλλες εφαρμογές.
Κόστος συμμετοχής 100¤.

Εισαγωγικό βίντεο για το AutoCAD Civil 3D, εδώ

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ* 
Επιστημονική υπεύθυνη: Μαρία Κώστα, ΑΤΜ, maria.kosta@km-solutions.gr

Οι σελίδες για τις αιτήσεις στά παρακάτω link του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ, για:
-*Λάρισα*
-*Ηράκλειο*

----------


## mktopo

Το σεμινάριο του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης 5 με 9 Μαΐου, αίτηση συμμετοχής - 100¤, μπορεί να καλυφθεί μέσω ΛΑΕΚ [το 0,45% της επιπλέον εργοδοτικής εισφοράς που καταβάλλουν οι επιχειρήσεις υπέρ του Λογαριασμού για την Απασχόληση και την Επαγγελματική Κατάρτιση (ΛΑΕΚ)]

----------

